# LAST DAY FOR QUILT TICKETS



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Today is the last day to purchase Quilt tickets! I just scarfed up 40! 
I hope I did it right, where I put my name and phone number, I put which Quilt I wanted. You have to specify or they choose randomly.

Go get your tickets!!! CLICK HERE: BUY TICKETS

THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH TO EVERYONE WHO HELPED WITH THIS PROJECT!!! ITS AWESOME!

Oh and I made a category for Rescue in the Forums section.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great idea about this forum, Melissa. Thanks!!

I thought I'd include the link so anyone can go lickety split and purchase some tix ! Though, there's really no point since we all know I'LL be the one bringing this baby home. :biggrin1:

http://quilt.havaneserescue.com/


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Great idea about this forum, Melissa. Thanks!!
> 
> I thought I'd include the link so anyone can go lickety split and purchase some tix ! Though, there's really no point since we all know I'LL be the one bringing this baby home. To ME! :biggrin1: :biggrin1:
> 
> http://quilt.havaneserescue.com/


Thanks to everyone that worked on it. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope and pray a forum member wins it and it gets a home with someone who treasures it.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

BUMP! I really dont know why Im bumping it, since I will be winning!!!!

Good luck Marj and Sally! You'll NEED IT! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

JULIE! You beat me to the bump!!!!! I WANT TO WIN IT! Maybe I need to buy more tickets. haha...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Love that you made a "rescue" category Melissa! That's fabulous! Maybe so many threads now won't get hi-jacked!:thumb:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

FIVE MINUTES LEFT!Unless you live in CA hahahaha 

I agree Julie.. the participation here has grown enough, it needed its own cat.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*oooh! A space and place for rescue!*

I just hope that folks continue to check us out! You cannot believe the numbers of calls HRI has been getting recently...some beautiful and perfect dogs that people just cannot keep due to the economy and losing homes.

Or the many that "cannot" be housetrained...and then the foster mom can.

Or the many folks who wanted a cute puppy but not a bouncy dog. Or people who didn't realize how incredibly velcro a havanese is and that crating them for ten or more hours a day wasn't working well.

Or the people who no longer have time for the dog or they are moving or whatever happens.

I do not judge. I cannot walk in their shoes. I only know that I am so glad and proud of all the forum folks who have volunteered, fostered, or adopted from HRI. Who have supported the Calendar and the Forum Quilt.

I just hope that people check out the posts in the new area. Thank you for furever home for rescue posts!

For those who have prayed for the foster dogs who had challenges in health or who were lost. For those who just thanked us for what we do.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh I think they will.....no worries Linda. I think having a space or area for rescue is a great idea. The new ones available can be posted there instead of other threads and they'll know where to look. We seem to have lots of petfinder people who always are on the lookout----I think adoptions could go up from having them posted here in the area.:thumb:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*and a little rest for my husband*

My dear husband Perry (my web designer) was volunteered by yours truly to do all those quilt ads. He did them for me and for our dogs but told me not to volunteer him for anything else in the near future. It took a lot of time and effort on his part to get them all done...and he is one busy guy. I think he did a wonderful job, just didn't realize how much time it would take him...he really made them sing.

He has a full-time job, he does freelancing on the side to pay for Alana's extras like counseling and private school, he does TKD, surfs, and tries to get to his ceramics studio. LOL

And he comes home and walks the dogs every day at lunch when I am working. He is a good guy and a great supporter of havanese.

He also helps me hold them while I clip their nails, get out the ear hair, and goop out of their eyes. He was the one that held my hand while Daisy had her tea tree oil poisoning or anal gland abcesses. He changed the bandages while I cried.

Ah the man behind the havanese. Gotta have one!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Linda,
Perry did a wonderful job on the advertising of the quilts. I especially loved the last ones as they were so bright and cheery. :yo:Hats off to you and Perry!:yo:

Thanks for all you guys do!:hug:


----------

